# JSP, HTML checkbox in Java Abfrage



## chriscool (29. Jul 2004)

Hallo Ihr,

ich habe ein Problem. Ich habe eine JSP Seite wo sich dynamisch eine Tabelle aufbaut. Jedem Datensatz wird eine checkbox mitgegeben. 

Ich möchte nun manuell die checkboxen nach belieben aktivieren.

Wie kann ich dann in Java alle meine checkboxen ansprechen bzw. ich möchte schauen ist der Datensatz aktiviert, wenn ja hole aus einem entsprechenden inputfeld die ID zu diesem datensatz. 

Bitte um Hilfe ....


----------



## Guest (30. Jul 2004)

Du könntest z.B. jeder Checkbox beim generieren einen eindeutigen Namen geben.

```
name="checkbox1"
name="checkbox2"
name="checkbox3"
```

Dann fragst du die Datensätze in einer for-Schleife ab.

```
<%
for(int index = 1; index <= anzahlDatensaetze; index++)
{
out.print(request.getParameter("checkbox" + String.valueOf(index)) + "
");
}
%>
```

Gibt aber glaub ich noch einfachere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## chriscool (30. Jul 2004)

Hallo....

... vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ich werde das wohl auch machen mit den eindeutigen Namen!!!!


----------



## Guest (30. Jul 2004)

Der vollständigkeit halber hier noch mal die einfachere Möglichkeit


```
<html>
<body>
<FORM action="formanswer.jsp?action=execute" method="post">
Dick <INPUT type="checkbox" name="gleich" value="Dick">


Doof <INPUT type="checkbox" name="gleich" value="Doof">



<INPUT type="submit" value="abschicken">



<%
if ("execute".equals(request.getParameter("action")))
{
String[] allParams = request.getParameterValues("gleich");
for (int i = 0; i < allParams.length; i++)
{
out.println(allParams[i]);
}
}
%>
</body>
</html>
```


----------

